# my bottle washer



## Poni (Apr 9, 2013)

hi,

below is hopefully a link to an article I wrote for brew you own and winemaker magazine on a bottle washer I built to help with bottling. I would just put it on here but brew your own/winemaker magazine owns the article, great people! So here is the link to their site..

here ya go!
http://www.winemakermag.com/photos/item/469/asInline

if you have any questions please ask. This washer is awesome!

alan from silver bell winery came up with this btw


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Poni thanks for sharing. I've seen this set up several times over the past several years and still keep pondering about making one.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2013)

I dont have time to read the article now but it looks awesome. Is that March pump hooked up there?


----------



## Poni (Apr 10, 2013)

Its just your typical water pump from a big box store. It doesnt have to be anything special. I have it plugged into a remote outlet so i can turn it on and off with the push of a button.. it works great! Its a bummer i only use it once or twice a year, its so cool i wanna use it more!


----------



## Norske (Apr 10, 2013)

We have been using the same system and it does work great. We have a sump pump that sits in the SS sink and the racks sit on the sinks apron so all of the sanitizer recirculates.
Having multiple racks makes it a real time saver.
You can buy the racks and base at morewine. And for you folks who live in the lower 48, you get free shipping.


----------

